# Chilean juice buckets



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 26, 2014)

Here is a video of our wine club last year - We literally had a blast !!
We are a non profit organization - just nice people who like making wine 

We are located Northern IL if anyone is interested - Please PM me for further details 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYrsrgNWnws&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 27, 2014)

You guys are over achievers!


----------



## RegionRat (Feb 27, 2014)

Very nice group of people!

I picked up 3 buckets last year. A Merlot, Malbec and a Syrah. That all turned out very good. The Merlot I would have to say is one of the best things I have aging.

This year I am going to add a Cabernet Sauvignon and a white.

RR


----------



## Pumpkinman (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a Cab Sav and a Malbec in barrels about 4-5 months, another month and they'll come out to be bottled, they are both very good, the big surprise was the Chilean Muscato, I made 2 pails and I can't wait to get more, this year i'll be making 3 pails, it is a fan favorite around here, and possibly a Pinot Grigio.


----------



## RegionRat (Feb 27, 2014)

I used 3oz Dark Hungarian oak on the Merlot and the Malbec. I used 1.5gr Tannin Riche on all three. I think I am going to up the tannin.

I have a Muscato and a Pinot Grigio that were made from juice I got this fall in Chicago. At 6 months they are both surprisingly good! Maybe I'll have to do one of each...

RR


----------



## Boatboy24 (Feb 27, 2014)

Steve,

That's awesome! 480 buckets!!?? How many members? Would love to hear more about the logistics/details of pulling that off. 

I just took my 2013 Carmenere out of the Vadai a week or so back. The Malbec went in. I'll be doing one batch this year - probably a Cab/Syrah/Merlot blend from grapes. If I think about it long enough, I may convince myself to get a Viognier bucket as well.


----------



## olusteebus (Feb 27, 2014)

I am guessing that the you all made a group buy and had them shipped to a pick up point. then, you had a wine tasting with food. Great to have a big group like that and looked like a great bunch of folks. Well, except for that one guy


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 27, 2014)

Well we probably have at least 30 members - all very active. We have over the years made connections with other groups in order to bring the cost down considerable per bucket. The more we have placing orders the less your buckets are - we always give money back.

I really like this group alot - it is not about money - it is about winemaking !!


----------



## Runningwolf (Feb 27, 2014)

Hey Steve great video.It looks like those pails originated from Luva Bellas. Do you realize your dealer can get that juice in 60 gallon drums?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Feb 27, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Hey Steve great video.It looks like those pails originated from Luva Bellas. Do you realize your dealer can get that juice in 60 gallon drums?



Yes we do - 
We have several members have ordered multiple drums - thanks 
Yes we know the owner very well


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 12, 2014)

Wow - What a great time at the Chilean juice pick up this year !

We were able to place an order of 420 buckets ! I was able to take some pics and share with you all - I did have to call the wife and tell her that I was going to be late - due to that I need to finish this bottle first- ( thats me )


----------



## RegionRat (Apr 12, 2014)

Steve, sorry I missed you. I didn't get there till late last night almost 9 p.m. I had to drive back cause I had to work this morning . I did look for you though


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 12, 2014)

Actually I was there - I am sure you could not find me due to all the people that were there. I had a great time !! 

Hopefully next year or this fall -


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Mar 26, 2015)

I can't believe the deadline for chilean juice is almost a week away for us !

Where did the time go ?

Looking forward to this upcoming celebration ! 

I Hope to see you there - There will be 2 of my newest product lines to demonstrate to the public.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Apr 6, 2015)

I just checked as of today we have 578 buckets of juice coming soon - can't wait !!

It is always a great time !

I will follow up with a video as well


----------



## Floandgary (Apr 6, 2015)

Thots???? Why do I have the feeling that Chilean Sauvignon Blanc is going to be the go-to White wine this year??


----------



## Charlesthewino (Apr 10, 2015)

I only got 2 of those 578 buckets, but I cannot imagine the logistics involved with transporting nearly 2900 gallons of juice! I am very much looking forward to making this wine! Everything is ready...I just need the juice. If it's as good as I've heard then I'll get at least 50 gallons next year.


----------



## Charlesthewino (Apr 12, 2015)

I just realized they are 6 gallon buckets so my math is off. It's nearly 3500 gallons of juice. Wow!


----------

